# BellyHorror Show in DC



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi - that's pretty cool. Wish I could bellydance; when I've tried it it hurt my back & hips.

I'm going to put this in the Announcements section since you've inviting people to attend.

Have fun & good luck!


----------



## soulenfish (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for moving it...in the future I'll know where to post these kind of events.

Ouch...bellydance shouldn't hurt!!! I'm guessing that maybe dance posture was not discussed in the class(es) you were taking? Back and hip pain can occur if your body alignment isn't set or if your feet aren't firmly rooted beneath you. Yucko...I'm so sorry your bellydance experience wasn't more pleasant...its such an addictive hobby. So addictive in fact that its prolly the only thing that could tear me and my best friend away from throwing some of the best Halloween parties. 

Honestly, I'm simply trading one addiction for another...

Thanks again and I'll remember where to post these kinds of events in the future!

Horror and shimmies,

Sfish


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi SFish,

I checked out the website, great pictures! If I may ask, I am curious about Belly Horror. From the pictures, it looks like a cross between goth, saloon girls, abstract art, and Halloween characters? Please forgive me, I have never seen anything like this. It does'nt look like the bellydance I am familar with. And the workshops, I am a little confused about what you will learn- is it bellydancing or a modern dance? Please help me, I would like to know more! Thanks!

Sincerely, _H1_


----------



## soulenfish (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahhhh...yes...what exactly _IS_ the BellyHorror show????

Submissions vary year to year. Last year it included a "jazz singer out for revenge for the death of her lover", "little red riding hood and the big bad wolf", "sideshow freaks take over managment", "wild canibals" just to name a few. Selected candidates must be within the carival/sideshow, B-movie, goth, gore framework and include bellydance into their performance. All bellydance styles, including Classic Egyptian Cabaret, Turkish, American Tribal Style (ATS), Tribal Fusion and Goth , are accepted and encouraged. All of the performers are professional or semi-professional bellydancers who have a penchant for horror and Halloween. Past years have had zombies, aliens and goddesses of death. This show is full of variety and there is definately something for everyone who loves all things spooky or bellydance or both.

The website is down right now (uh-oh) so I can't see what exactly will be taught at the workshops but there should be a variety of things taught...from actual bellydance steps and movements to more philosophical bellydance topics like stage projection, etc. Most of the workshops are being taught by the performers of the show. 

Do you live in the area and are planning to attend the show/workshops??? If so let me know and we can connect at some point.

Sfish


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

soulenfish said:


> Ahhhh...yes...what exactly _IS_ the BellyHorror show????....Selected candidates must be within the carival/sideshow, B-movie, goth, gore framework and include bellydance into their performance. All bellydance styles, including Classic Egyptian Cabaret, Turkish, American Tribal Style (ATS), Tribal Fusion and Goth , are accepted and encouraged. All of the performers are professional or semi-professional bellydancers who have a penchant for horror and Halloween. Past years have had zombies, aliens and goddesses of death. This show is full of variety and there is definately something for everyone who loves all things spooky or bellydance or both.....Do you live in the area and are planning to attend the show/workshops??? If so let me know and we can connect at some point.
> 
> Sfish


Sounds fantastic! Thanks so much.
No, I don't live in DC, but one of my best friends just moved there not too long ago. We both love Hallween, and I thought if I make a visit it might be fun to go. Is it on Halloween night? Sincerely, _H1_


----------

